# String index out of range: 8 	at java.lang.String.substring(Unknown Source)



## Steeeve (12. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann den ersten Teil eines Programms, das ich schreiben muss, compilieren.
Nur kommt dennoch eine Fehlermeldung am Ende:

*Quelltext:*
[Java]
ArrayList <String> Artikelliste = new ArrayList <String>();            // ArrayList für die Aufnahme der Datensätze
		ArrayList <String> ListeTuer = new ArrayList <String>();               // ArrayList Türen
		ArrayList <String> ListeRest = new ArrayList <String>();               // ArrayList Rest

		String Anr,Anr2, Abez;
		Double Preis;
		int MaxBest;
		int z=0;
		//int a=0;

		                                                                       //Aufruf UP zum Lesen der Datei
		Artikelliste = ReadIn();
		int s = Artikelliste.size();
		while (z < s)                                                          // Beginn der eigentlichen Programmschleife
		{                                                                      // Rückgabewerte des UP werden in ArrayList gespeichert

		Anr = Artikelliste.get(z).substring(0,8);
		Abez = Artikelliste.get(z).substring(9,40);
		MaxBest = Integer.parseInt(Artikelliste.get(z).substring(48,52));
		Preis = Double.parseDouble(Artikelliste.get(z).substring(100,107));

		if (Integer.parseInt(Anr.substring(5,7))==22)
		{
		ListeTuer.add(Anr);
		}
		else
		{
		ListeRest.add(Anr);
[/Java]


*Fehlermeldung:*
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: 8
at java.lang.String.substring(Unknown Source)
at pruefungspackage.PRUEFUNGSCLASS.main(PRUEFUNGSCLASS.java:34)


Kann mir jemand sagen wo das Problem liegt?

Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Jan 2012)

In deiner Codezeile 34 (die zeilen im Foreneintrag sind nicht äquivalent) greifst du auf die 8. Stelle eines Strings zu der Kürzer als 8 Zeichen ist.


----------



## Fab1 (12. Jan 2012)

siehe auch API bei der Exception String (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Steeeve (12. Jan 2012)

nein, es ist eine Artikelnr mit 8 Ziffern. 

die daten werden vorher aus einer datei artikel.txt eingelesen

das sieht in der artikel.txt so aus:

51100210 Holzfenster einfach 6*15       ST 0160 0800 150 Vereinigte Bauelementewerke Hennigsdorf   0495.80 0629.25 0499.80 5


----------



## Steeeve (12. Jan 2012)

achso:

Zeile 34 ist diese hier:

Anr = Artikelliste.get(z).substring(0,8);


----------



## Kiri (12. Jan 2012)

Steeeve hat gesagt.:


> achso:
> 
> Zeile 34 ist diese hier:
> 
> Anr = Artikelliste.get(z).substring(0,8);



substring(0,8) sind 9 Zeichen

es müsste substring(0,7) heißen!


----------



## Steeeve (12. Jan 2012)

funktioniert nicht - schon probiert.
erzeugt gleiche Fehlermeldung.

vielleicht hier noch mal der komplette Code:

[Java]
package pruefungspackage;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.io.*;

import Prog1Tools.IOTools;

public class PRUEFUNGSCLASS {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) 

	{
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		ArrayList <String> Artikelliste = new ArrayList <String>();            // ArrayList für die Aufnahme der Datensätze
		ArrayList <String> ListeTuer = new ArrayList <String>();               // ArrayList Türen
		ArrayList <String> ListeRest = new ArrayList <String>();               // ArrayList Rest

		String Anr,Anr2, Abez;
		Double Preis;
		int MaxBest;
		int z=0;
		//int a=0;

		                                                                       //Aufruf UP zum Lesen der Datei
		Artikelliste = ReadIn();
		int s = Artikelliste.size();
		while (z < s)                                                          // Beginn der eigentlichen Programmschleife
		{                                                                      // Rückgabewerte des UP werden in ArrayList gespeichert

		Anr = Artikelliste.get(z).substring(0,7);
		Abez = Artikelliste.get(z).substring(9,40);
		MaxBest = Integer.parseInt(Artikelliste.get(z).substring(48,52));
		Preis = Double.parseDouble(Artikelliste.get(z).substring(100,107));

		if (Integer.parseInt(Anr.substring(5,7))==22)
		{
		ListeTuer.add(Anr);
		}
		else
		{
		ListeRest.add(Anr);
		}

		//System.out.println("Anr : " + Anr);
		//System.out.println("Abez : " + Abez);
		//System.out.println("MaxBest : " + MaxBest);
		//System.out.println("Preis : " + Preis);
		z = z + 1;
		}

		//int b = ListeTuer.size();
		//while (a < b)                                                          // Beginn der eigentlichen Programmschleife
		//{     
		//Anr2 = ListeTuer.get(a).substring(0,8);
		//System.out.println("Anr : " + Anr2);
		//a=a+1;
		//}
	}



	// Unterprogramm zum Einlesen der Datensätze
	public static ArrayList<String> ReadIn()
	{
	// Deklaration/Initialisierung notwendiger lokaler Variablen
	ArrayList <String> Datensaetze = new ArrayList <String>();
	// Lesen der einzelnen Datensätze
	// Verwendung der try-catch-Anweisung zwecks Exception-Handling
	try
	{
	Scanner scanner = new Scanner( new File("ARTIKEL.TXT") );
	while (scanner.hasNextLine())
	{
	Datensaetze.add(scanner.nextLine());
	}
	return Datensaetze;
	}
	catch(Exception Fehler)
	{
	System.out.println("Es trat folgender Fehler auf: " + Fehler); // Keine weitere Fehlerbehandlung;
	return null;
	}
	}


}

[/Java]


----------



## Schandro (12. Jan 2012)

Kiri hat gesagt.:


> substring(0,8) sind 9 Zeichen
> 
> es müsste substring(0,7) heißen!


FALSCH
substring(0,8) sind 8 Zeichen.


----------



## Kiri (12. Jan 2012)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> FALSCH
> substring(0,8) sind 8 Zeichen.



Oh ja, stimmt, der letzte Wert zählt ja nicht :rtfm:


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Jan 2012)

Dann einfach am Schleifenbeginn mal Artikelliste.get(z) ausgeben lassen und schauen bei welchem String es genau knallt.


----------



## Steeeve (13. Jan 2012)

es wird alles ausgegeben, was ausgegeben werden soll..

ich hab echt keine Ahnung was es noch sein kann..


----------



## California (14. Jan 2012)

Mal ein paar allgemeine Anmerkungen:

- Verwende "foreach" (for String artikel : artikelListe ) {...} statt indiziertem Zugriff
- Variablen und Methoden beginnen mit Kleinbuchstaben, Klassen mit Grossbuchstaben
- Code formatieren (Struktur einrücken)
- gebrüllt (alles gross) wird nur bei Konstanten

Du hilfst Dir nur selber!

Ich würde eine Klasse bauen, die die Eigenschaften des Artikels enthält.
Im Konstruktor dieser klasse übergibst Du den String und zerlegst ihn dort, dann kannst Du auch alle Fehler zentral dort abfangen.
Zum debuggen mach einfach eine Ausgabe des übergebenen Strings:


```
public Artikel( String rohArtikel ) {
    System.out.println( "'" + rohArtikel + "'" ); // hier siehst Du was Du kriegst
    this.artikelNummer = getArtikelNummer( rohArtikel ); 
    // und so weiter...
```

damit hast Du das Einlesen der Daten und die Weiterverarbeitung sauber getrennt
Wenn Du in deiner Geschäftslogik ständig mit subString und so rumfuhrwerkst, verlierst Du den Blick aufs Wesentliche.
Wenn man nicht schon bei den kleinen Dingern so anfängt, tut man's bei den großen auch nicht, und dann tut's weh.

Entweder ist in deiner Datei eine Leerzeile
oder die letzte gelesene Zeile ist leer (= Leerzeile am Ende der Datei)


----------



## Steeeve (16. Jan 2012)

Problem ist gelöst - in der Datei aus der die Daten eingelesen wurden, waren noch 2 Leerzeilen am Ende... so einfach kanns sein..


----------



## Firephoenix (16. Jan 2012)

Das hättest du mit der Ausgabe aber gefunden  wenn die komplette Liste ausgegeben wird (bevor du die substring abgreifst) und es erst dannach knallt war wohl noch etwas dahinter 

Gruß


----------

